# dhclient problem with multiple interfaces

## Kalin

Hello,

I recently started using two interfaces connected at the same time and am having problems with running dhclient on both at the same time. It seems that two separate dhclient processes are started, but they both try to DHCPREQUEST on both interfaces.

Starting net.eth0 here is the relevant syslog:

```

2012-12-04T19:52:22+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

2012-12-04T19:52:23+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

2012-12-04T19:52:23+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPOFFER from 10.81.1.1

2012-12-04T19:52:23+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPACK from 10.81.1.1

2012-12-04T19:52:23+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] bound to 10.81.1.194 -- renewal in 36475 seconds.

```

then start net.wlan0

```

2012-12-04T19:53:06+09:00  (user.notice) [wpa_cli] interface wlan0 CONNECTED

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPOFFER from 192.168.100.254

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPACK from 192.168.100.254

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] bound to 192.168.100.101 -- renewal in 43021 seconds.

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPACK from 10.81.1.1

2012-12-04T19:53:08+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] bound to 10.81.1.194 -- renewal in 35384 seconds.

```

At this moment there are two dhclient processes which seems OK:

```

# ps -Af|grep dhclient |grep -v grep

root     24575     1  0 19:52 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -e PEER_NTP=no -e IF_METRIC=2 -q -1 -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid eth0

root     24949     1  0 19:53 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/dhclient -e PEER_NTP=no -e IF_METRIC=2003 -q -1 -pf /var/run/dhclient-wlan0.pid wlan0

```

But if I stop net.wlan0:

```

2012-12-04T20:05:06+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 10.81.1.1 port 67

2012-12-04T20:05:06+09:00  (daemon.info) [dhclient] DHCPRELEASE on wlan0 to 192.168.100.254 port 67

```

eth0 is also DHCPRELEASEd :(

Relevant config:

```

# uname -a

Linux ss3 3.6.3 #1 SMP Tue Oct 23 00:46:51 JST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules="wpa_supplicant iproute2 dhclient"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="release nontp nonis"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcp_wlan0="release nontp nonis"

# eix_related

[I] net-misc/dhcp

     Installed versions:  4.2.4_p2(2012-12-04 19:31)(client server ssl -ipv6 -ldap -selinux -vim-syntax KERNEL="linux")

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Installed versions:  1.0-r2(2012-11-27 05:01)(dbus gnutls qt4 readline ssl wimax -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -madwifi -p2p -ps3 -selinux -wps KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

[I] net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Installed versions:  29(2012-11-17 01:39)(nls -multicall)

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Installed versions:  2.1-r1(2012-06-02 15:02)(-build KERNEL="linux")

[I] sys-apps/sysvinit

     Installed versions:  2.88-r4(2012-11-09 13:26)(-ibm -selinux -static KERNEL="-FreeBSD")

```

Any ideas? How to tell dhclient to release only IPs that are bound to the interface it binds to?

----------

## Kalin

I tried fiddling with /lib64/rc/net/dhclient.sh and passing a separate leasefile per interface (-lf), but when the 2nd dhclient is started it records both eth0 and wlan0 in there :(

----------

